

Entrepreneurs Are the New Labour (2012) - to3m
http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/09/03/entrepreneurs-are-the-new-labor-part-i

======
to3m
Previously submitted here, to the sound of whistling wind and tumbleweed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4538034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4538034)
\- I thought it worth resubmitting (though I had to sneakily remove a path
separator to make it work). Inspiration was this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8509974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8509974)

